
Stack – Reinvented internet launchpad for Web - Dachi1990
https://getstack.app/
======
Dachi1990
Stack is a reinvented internet launchpad, increasing the efficiency of working
with the web by allowing simultaneous use of multiple apps within a neatly
organized working environment & immersive split screen view

